# raw shrimp vs. cooked shrimp



## mechanic_joe

Hey all,

The owner of my local IFS warned me that raw shrimp can carry diseases harmful to my Ps ??? I've read numerous times here that raw shrimp are more nutricious than cooked, but now I'm kinda spooked... has anyone ever had a P die from bad raw shrimp ? shouldn't them being frozen kill any diseases ?

Thx


----------



## Death in #'s

:laugh: dont listen to lfs employees
just use frozen but thawed shrimp
not cooked







i never saw my piranha with a skillet and some butter


----------



## kouma

anyways anything frozen kill 99% of all bacteria, so if there was harmful bacteria i'll be dead when frozen


----------



## crownfire

Frozen shrimp is my elongs favorite food and i think he'd kill me if i didnt get it for him anymore.


----------



## sccavee

Yep frozen uncooked shrimp


----------



## upt1me

Raw Shrimp = Cheaper + More Nutrients

Cooked Shrimp = Expensive + Less Nutrients


----------



## mr_meanor

upt1me said:


> Raw Shrimp = Cheaper + More Nutrients
> 
> Cooked Shrimp = Expensive + Less Nutrients


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Raw shrimp







...!


----------



## camotekid

you might also consider live shrimps. Very good feeder/sport and they are helpful cleaners too.


----------



## andymel

camotekid said:


> you might also consider live shrimps. Very good feeder/sport and they are helpful cleaners too.


 I don't know about your tank but they ain't gonna last 5 minutes in my tank. Not much cleaning happening in 5 mins.


----------



## jeepman784

is this jsut the shrimp you can buy in the seafood section of the store???

i got some lake perch, and boy does that stuff STINK.... lookin for a less fishy smellin approach... lol


----------



## KILLERLEXUS

shrimp cocktails...yummmmmm.. i swore i saw my p fry up some shrimp scampi after he sparked up a fatty


----------



## deadhead

Hers is my 2 cents...
Go to the food store go to the seafood section. buy a pound of raw shrimp. should cost about 5 bucks for about 40-50 shrimp. take them home boil a small amount of water, add shrimp let them boil for just about 2 minutes. take them out peel the shell off let them cool down and feed your piranha about 2 of them or how mnay ever you wish.


----------



## jeepman784

so anyone get live shrimp.... where do you get yours?


----------

